# Stihl Ms280 chainsaw question



## Wayne Dyas (Nov 12, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knew the proper gap between the magneto and the flywheel. Mine came loose and I need to set it back. There's nothing in the owners manual.


----------



## Stodg73 (Jul 10, 2012)

Use a business card to set the gap. This will set it at 10 thousandths. That is normally the air gap for most small engines. Then spin the flywheel around and see it it rubs anywhere, if it does, use 2 bbusiness cards to set the gap.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

we used to use match books


----------



## Wayne Dyas (Nov 12, 2012)

Well that was the information I was getting in other places but the thing still won't start. It will run for a split second and die. My business card is one I print myself on my PC which I guess was a little thin. I kind of had visions of using a fealer gauge like setting points but didn't have a dimension.


----------

